

For fun and profit: Data entrepreneurs size up Recreation.gov - us0r
http://fcw.com/articles/2014/12/16/for-fun-and-profit.aspx

======
username223
> Big-name collaborators -- including Code for America, the Sierra Club and
> REI -- joined Hipcamp to form Access Land ...

So it's an ideologue (CfA, a.k.a. Tim O'Reilly) and someone looking to gather
more consumer data (REI), asking for mandatory commissions. (I'm not sure why
the Sierra Club is involved.)

I don't see any real upside to "unleashing the power of markets" on a site to
reserve fixed-price campsites on public land. It's not that complicated.

